
Launch your personal genomics cloud-app in 15 min (aws/genetics/python/ML) - phtevensphtory
https://medium.com/@thousandroses420/tutorial-launch-your-personal-genomics-cloud-app-in-15-min-aws-genetics-python-ml-b0d1540e6e70
======
dang
Looks like good work, but this sort of post, showing how easy it is to set up
your thing, never does very well on HN. I think that's because people haven't
heard of your thing and don't know why it's interesting.

You'd have better luck writing an article telling the story of your project,
how you came to work on it, what makes it different, what makes it hard, and
giving lots of unexpected and technical details about how you've made it. HN
readers find those stories much more interesting.

If you want to do that, you're welcome to email a draft to us at
hn@ycombinator.com. We might be able to give you some editing advice (but be
warned that the inbox gets over-full sometimes!)

